# Recharge batterie Ipod



## sylang (2 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Quand on recharge un Ipod, est-ce que la recharge de la batterie s'arrête automatiquement lorsque le symbole de «batterie chargé» apparait ou est-ce qu'il arrête de recharger seulement lorsqu'on le débranche ?

C'est parce que je me demandait s'il pouvait y avoir une surcharge de la batterie si on laisse le Ipod branché plusieurs heures après que la recharge soit terminé.

Merci de me répondre.


----------



## Vladimok (2 Janvier 2009)

sylang a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quand on recharge un Ipod, est-ce que la recharge de la batterie s'arrête automatiquement lorsque le symbole de «batterie chargé» apparait ou est-ce qu'il arrête de recharger seulement lorsqu'on le débranche ?
> 
> ...



Salut  ,

Avec l'expérience que je viens de faire, même si l'indicateur indique rechargé, laisse le au moins 4 heures branché au secteur.


----------



## gabilolo (2 Janvier 2009)

Par contre ne le laisse pas toute une journée ou nuit,c'est gaspiller de l'energie et c'est pas bien


----------



## Vladimok (3 Janvier 2009)

gabilolo a dit:


> Par contre ne le laisse pas toute une journée ou nuit,c'est gaspiller de l'energie et c'est pas bien



Donc l'éteindre complètement ?


----------



## gabilolo (3 Janvier 2009)

non débrancher le chargeur


----------



## sylang (3 Janvier 2009)

Donc si je comprend, même si le ipod affiche que la recharge est complèté, il continue de rechargé quand même tant qu'il est branché ?


----------



## Vladimok (3 Janvier 2009)

sylang a dit:


> Donc si je comprend, même si le ipod affiche que la recharge est complèté, il continue de rechargé quand même tant qu'il est branché ?



Apparement oui........


----------



## gabilolo (3 Janvier 2009)

Non,le chargeur consomme encore de l'electricité,c'est un ami qui est bénévole a greenpeace qui me l'a dit


----------



## pauli5 (4 Janvier 2009)

je pense aussi que quand on laisse le ipod recharger trop longtemps après que la batterie soit entièrement pleine, il se bloque (ça m'est déjà arrivé et aussi à certains de mes amis) et on doit attendre qu'il soit décharger entièrement pour pouvoir le réutiliser... bref c'est un peu compliqué !


----------

